# Glass Top Humidors - Good or Bad??



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have seen a couple of threads where people are referring to glass top humidors as not being as good as without the glass. Is this the case? I bought a glass top because I really like the way it looked. If it turns out that they are not a good idea, I need to know now before I wreck all of the 50+ sticks I have in it.


thanks,

--mike


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

They work, I have several. Solid wood is better however.


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it that the solid wood has more cedar area to provide humidity?


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

They're more stable. Humidity rises so a solid top helps maintain things better.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

miken1967 said:


> Is it that the solid wood has more cedar area to provide humidity?


No, it all depends on where you keep it. i have 1 and its kept in the basement. just dont keep it by a window. its more temperamental then a solid top


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got one, it works fine. Just keep it out of direct sunlight, as has already been mentioned. It won't 'ruin' your sticks.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Whats nice about a glass top, is that you can check the digital hygro without opening the box. Whats bad about it, is that a poorly made one will leach rh. 
I have a beautiful 125 count humi, with beveled glass on top and sides, and had to silicon it all around, before it would hold rh. It does a great job now, but I am embarrassed to have it. 

J


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive had no problems with my 150 ct glass top humi! I havent wrecked any smokes in it. Just keep it out of direct sunlight and you will be fine.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Veteranvmb hit the heart of the matter.

If the glass is secured to the top (or the sides) of the humidor in a good airtight way then it should be just as good as any other material (spanish cedar, tupperware plastic...)

Glass should be able to hold a much higher humidity gradient than any specimen of wood, but it the air is allowed to bypass the glass/wood junction humidity will escape. The problem is not actually the glass itself, but it is related to the fit of the glass.

So, how is your humidity holding? Thats the question that matters most.


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Whats nice about a glass top, is that you can check the digital hygro without opening the box.
> J


I love mine. Without the glass I would be opening it *way* too often to check the hygro.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have 2 150 count glass top humis and I love them both. As said before, just make sure you keep them out of direct sunlight. I like being able to see the top shelf of sticks and see the hygrometer.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a glass top hunmidor and the three things you have to worry about are the two mentioned above about direct sunlight and how the glass fits. 

But what you should be worried about is the temptation that a glass top presents of wanting to smoke those lovely looking sticks sitting in the window. lol. Otherwise they are great humidors.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad.

Glass is a crappy insulator and unless your environment is perfectly climate controlled, your cigars will see rapid and violent temperature swings.

Unless you're spending the money for a non-pacific-rim made box, forget it. They make great Peking Duck, but cannot marry glass to wood. They leak.

Light, not just from the local star, but even normal home lighting can cause your wrappers to oxidize. This makes the cigar taste crappy.

You will get over the impulse to look inside the humidor every time you pass it, in a year, or two. Will power goes a long way.

Get wood.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I find both kinds to hold humidity fine. I buy cheap humidors and overkill them with beads, so even if their seals are not 100%, they stay locked on the target humidity.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

i used to have a glass top and it was great. the hygro was always where it was supposed to be...only problem was that i enjoyed looking at my smokes so much i had to keep buying more just to give it the 'full' look. totally worth it for me though. goodluck.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> ...
> Glass is a crappy insulator and unless your environment is perfectly climate controlled, your cigars will see rapid and violent temperature swings.
> ...
> Light, not just from the local star, but even normal home lighting can cause your wrappers to oxidize. This makes the cigar taste crappy.
> ...


Fair points. The room my humidors are in is perfectly climate controlled, and I now keep a piece of opaque card stock over the window of the one glass-top I own.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> No, it all depends on where you keep it. i have 1 and its kept in the basement. just dont keep it by a window. its more temperamental then a solid top


 Same here. Basement


----------

